# Error when trying to post a review.



## presley (Nov 3, 2014)

I've tried to post a review twice today.  I got this error both times:
Server Error in '/' Application.

Validation of viewstate MAC failed. If this application is hosted by a Web Farm or cluster, ensure that <machineKey> configuration specifies the same validationKey and validation algorithm. AutoGenerate cannot be used in a cluster.

Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Web.HttpException: Validation of viewstate MAC failed. If this application is hosted by a Web Farm or cluster, ensure that <machineKey> configuration specifies the same validationKey and validation algorithm. AutoGenerate cannot be used in a cluster.

Source Error: 


[No relevant source lines]

Source File: c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\root\b6a42179\e83f5c61\App_Web_u8tdnmjn.20.cs    Line: 0 

Stack Trace: 


[ViewStateException: Invalid viewstate. 
	Client IP: 72.220.149.68
	Port: 1620
	User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/38.0.2125.111 Safari/537.36
	ViewState: 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...]

[HttpException (0x80004005): Validation of viewstate MAC failed. If this application is hosted by a Web Farm or cluster, ensure that <machineKey> configuration specifies the same validationKey and validation algorithm. AutoGenerate cannot be used in a cluster.]
   System.Web.UI.ViewStateException.ThrowError(Exception inner, String persistedState, String errorPageMessage, Boolean macValidationError) +106
   System.Web.UI.ViewStateException.ThrowMacValidationError(Exception inner, String persistedState) +14
   System.Web.UI.ObjectStateFormatter.Deserialize(String inputString) +237
   System.Web.UI.ObjectStateFormatter.System.Web.UI.IStateFormatter.Deserialize(String serializedState) +4
   System.Web.UI.Util.DeserializeWithAssert(IStateFormatter formatter, String serializedState) +37
   System.Web.UI.HiddenFieldPageStatePersister.Load() +207
   System.Web.UI.Page.LoadPageStateFromPersistenceMedium() +105
   System.Web.UI.Page.LoadAllState() +43
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +6785
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequest(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +242
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequest() +80
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestWithNoAssert(HttpContext context) +21
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequest(HttpContext context) +49
   ASP.rnr_rateandreviewresort_aspx.ProcessRequest(HttpContext context) in c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files\root\b6a42179\e83f5c61\App_Web_u8tdnmjn.20.cs:0
   System.Web.CallHandlerExecutionStep.System.Web.HttpApplication.IExecutionStep.Execute() +181
   System.Web.HttpApplication.ExecuteStep(IExecutionStep step, Boolean& completedSynchronously) +75

Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.6407; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.6387


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2014)

sent you a PM.

which resort was this for?


----------



## presley (Nov 3, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> sent you a PM.
> 
> which resort was this for?



I answered you.  It was for HGVC Marbrisa.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2014)

ah ok, I see it now.

just to make sure, when you typed in the review, it had paragraphs and spacing etc?  its all one huge block of text that I see now.

however this could be a function of the error, vs what you submitted.


----------



## presley (Nov 3, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> ah ok, I see it now.
> 
> just to make sure, when you typed in the review, it had paragraphs and spacing etc?  its all one huge block of text that I see now.
> 
> however this could be a function of the error, vs what you submitted.



Yes, I had spacing for different paragraphs.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 3, 2014)

ok...shall look into it further...thanks!


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 4, 2014)

I often write and save reviews in a document before loading onto a website, just in case an error occurs.  It saves rewriting the whole thing again.  That way I also have it on my computer in case I want to reference it later.


----------

